# Общий раздел > Чувства > Личность и её черты >  Чувство юмора.

## Irina

*Насколько важно для вас наличие в людях чувства юмора?

И что делать, если вы пошутили, вас не поняли в связи с отсутствием этого самого чувства, и вдобавок обиделись? Или у кого-то почти нет чувства юмора - что делать, как его развить и реально ли это?*

----------


## HARON

Для меня чувство юмора(далее ЧЮ) в человеке является основопологающим для знакомства с ним, особенно в инете,да и в жизни наверное. Человек не умеющий с юмором подойти к проблемме вызывает у меня смутные опасения!

----------


## Irina

Для меня это чувство очень важно в людях. Люблю посмеяться и пошутить. Но что делать с людьми у которых  ЧЮ нет? Пытаться разжевать шутку и в рот положить? Не уверена.))

----------


## Asteriks

Вроде у меня есть чувство юмора, но оно даёт сбой в некоторых случаях. Однако... я не считаю, что в этом моя вина. А вина того, кто был причиной этого сбоя.

----------


## Irina

*«Хорошо смеется тот, кто смеется над тем, как кто-то над ним смеется».
(народная мудрость)*
Вот это наверное и есть определение чувства юмора

----------


## vova230

Чувство юмора есть, но не беспредельное.

----------


## Asteriks

Обожаю в людях адекватное чувство юмора. Если человек без чувства юмор совсем - очень трудно общаться. Два дня уже смеюсь над тем, как один пользователь заполнил графу e-mail в комментариях на блоге. Написал: "Нафига?" В принципе, на блогах tut.by эта самая строка ведёт Вас на страницу пользователя, а на blogi.by действительно, нафига?)) Чувство юмора у человека.

----------


## BiZ111

Ооо, Брендоша))

У меня шикарное чувство юмора. Изысканное и неповторимое. Женщины особенно ценят:ad: 

Юмор это не гигигага как идиот. 

Без чувства юмора людей на самом деле не встречал. Различаю несколько типов, пользуюсь теми или иными. Зависит от ситуации

----------


## Banderlogen

Юмор, пожалуй, единственное изобретение, отличающее людей от скотов и других дюдей. Станислав Ежи Лец.

----------

